# Salvini issues again!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys!

My Male and Female Salvini in the 55 gal both have injuries on their lip from arguing and they have had it for over a week! The Females injury was by far the worst and it was getting a little better but thought I would help her a little so yesterday I added in the proper amount of Melafix which was almost a year old the exp date said 8 2010 so I decided I was fine. I did a 50% syphon and then added the Melafix. I watched her for a little bit and seen that she was acting a little wierd not death wierd but not her usualself wierd I came home from work around 6 pm and I did a 50% water change around 730. This morning I turned on the light and had a few fry dieing! I thought eh nothing wrong she was acting fine so I went to work and came home around 6 again and she was fine I had lost maybe 15 fry but the rest are doing great! I just got home and seen that she wasn't about protecting the fry so I looked and found her by the driftwood just sitting on the gravel and then I got a better view of her and her color wasn't as bright and she is lazy and sitting still! What's happening? What should I do? Please help! I don't want to lose her!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Were the lights off or on ? It's always possible she was sleeping if they were off. I know that's kinda simple , but it helps to eliminate some of the simple stuff first. Have you been adding more meds at the water changes? If so it could be a slight OD . Forget the De-chlorinator? Fish hate that. Other than what you've mentioned have you done anything different to the tank? Added any decor or anything? 
It's kinda strange that the fry are not fallin' like flys but momma is. Sounds like the meds would be the source though. I'd do another big water change and keep the lights out to help reduce stress on the female. If that doesn't work you may just have to ride it out. She'll probably be fine ,just let her rest up and stop the meds. Normally I wont use meds unless it's just absolutely needed. something like stress coat would have been my choice for your sittuation. These guys have the ability to heal from far worse than a little love nip on the snout without the need for medication. I'd save the meds for when they are really needed.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's two video's to show you guys!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01903.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01904.flv


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Joelsfish!

Nope I haven't added any more Melafix or anything new to the tank. I didn't forget the decholorinator I use Prime. Ok I can do another large water change! But see on the bottle it says treat for 7 days and then do a 25% water change. Could it be a shock to her and the fry? What I mean is could it be that she was getting used to the medication and then it was taken out and was replaced with new freshwater? Just an idea. Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh right forgot to mention the lights were on.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The injury to her mouth doesn't look bad at all. Mine would get worse than that and it healed in a couple of days just fine. It's hard to say just what's wrong with her but I'd do a water change and give it some time. If it was the meds that caused this then you'll need to do the changes to get them out of the tank. Add some carbon to the filter too if you can ,that'll help remove them faster. Other than that, cross your fingers.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Could it be a shock to her and the fry?


 That's always possible but I doubt it. More likely something in the med caused her to stress out,and the meds poisoned (for lack of a better way to put it) some of the more sensitive fry. Jeez who would think Sals could be so sensitive?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok I will for sure do the water change and I added carbon to my cartridges on Monday. I left the lights off this morning so when I come home around 12:00 I will check on her. Yeah I can't believe how sensitive they are to changes! It's crazy! Basically with Salvini from what I am gathering don't make any sudden changes and don't treat them UNLESS it's absolutely neccessary! :roll:

Oh by the way I checked on her this morning just for a min and she acted OK for a minute and then went to the side of the pot and sat on the gravel and then kinda started going sideways and then straightened back up! At first I was excited because it looked like she was good but when she did the sideways thing I started getting worried again!  I am not going treat ANYMORE! I HATE meds! :x

Thanks again Joels fish! :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if it's just the particular population that yours came from that are being so sensitive. Mine were like tanks and nothing phased them. The two that I had were the last to pass away when I was struck with the mystery fish kill that all but wiped out the 125. I would be courious to see if a pair from a different breeding group would be more hardy.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My Male that's paired off with this Female is very hardy! He's acting fine! Infact he handled the Alagefix fairily well before finally suffering from it about 3-4 days later and when I performed the water change he was fine. The same with this Female she was suffering from Alagefix a day later and when I did a 50% she was fine! I just don't understand this! :?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

This is certainly a curious problem . At least she's showing some signs of recovering though. I cant say that I really understand it either but at least we have the cause pin pointed . I don't thihk I've ever seen a fish react like that to a med before though. I think for future treatments I 'd set up a 10g or so hospital tank. That way if you do run into something like this again you don't have to treat the whole tank , just the smaller hospital . Plus if something does go wrong you can scoop the fish out and put it back and not have a series of large water changes to get the main tank back to normal.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok! I will definitely setup another tank for treatments. Yeah I have never experienced this either with my past fish. And I have treated my Male and the Female before her with Melafix with no problems! I remember I posted a video of the pair and TFG said I should treat with Melafix so they don't get any infections and I did and it worked very well and no problems!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well.......no need to worry about it anymore because she died.   :x

I did a 50% water change today hoping it would help but apparently not........


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for the loss CL  . This is just so crazy that every time you add something to your tanks Meds or otherwise something dies. :? I cant believe that one person can have such bad luck. The only sollution seems to be no more meds and no more chemicals other than Dechlorinator of choice for your tanks. Still though I have wonder if there's not something more to this , maybe something added by the water company that's reacting with this stuff. It's just so bizzar.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the loss.  
BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I just feel so horrible! I feel like a fish murder! I just feel so cruel and feel like a monster! I was just trying to help her but I made things worse! If I hadn't of added the Melafix then I would still have her and none of this would have happened!  

Looks like I am going to have to find my Male a new mate..........again! 



> This is just so crazy that every time you add something to your tanks Meds or otherwise something dies. I cant believe that one person can have such bad luck. The only sollution seems to be no more meds and no more chemicals other than Dechlorinator of choice for your tanks. Still though I have wonder if there's not something more to this , maybe something added by the water company that's reacting with this stuff. It's just so bizzar.


I know I don't understand it! Yeah I am not going to use meds unless it's absolutely neccessary! Yeah I have been wondering that too. I just wish I could find out what it is and put an end to it!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Call them. The phone and email are your friends . Call the water company and ask for a list of chemicals that they use and a list of stuff they may have used recently as part of their maintenance. Sometimes they add certain chemicals to the water that bond to the water lines to keep them from leaking. Then armed with this list , call or email The med manufacturer ,the bottle should have that info and if not check out their website, and see if any of the stuff on the list might be incompatable with the meds. It may not help,but it cant hurt either to do this.

Don't be too hard on yourself, you had no way of knowing that this would happen. Just hold off on the meds untill you really need them and use a hospital tank. Might throw out the old melafix too, and get some new stuff. The dates stamped on the bottles are more of a shelf life than an expiration date. With a lot of stuff once you open the bottle it starts to deteriorate and could become toxic over time. Not saying that's what happened, just something to be aware of. It's just better to keep fresh stuff on hand. Hmmm , maybe you should ask the melafix folks if that's possibly the case here.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I will definitely hold off on the meds! Ok I won't be too hard on myself but I still feel bad about it!  I asked an LFS of mine that has really good advice and experience and the guy said that it was likely that she was egg bound again and then stressed with the current fry and then the medication on top of that. So that's what could have killed her. He said what you said Joels Fish that the exp date is mostly a shelf date and it could have been poisonous too because it was opened and a year old.

Well through all of this upsetting news there is some good news the same LFS that answered my questions still has one of my Female Salvini that I took in about a 2 weeks ago. I got her from Jeff Rapps. I still have the other two Females from Jeff as well! So I have her on hold and I am going to pick her up and introduce her and the one Female in my 20 gal H and let the Male choose! The third Female is currently paired off in the 40 gal breeder so wish me luck! However, I have to wait until next week to pick her up because she and her tankmates have ich and they are currently being treated!  I still miss my previous Females though......


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss... I always try stresscoat and a little extra salt in the water first to try to heal injuries. Hope this helps...good luck with the others.


----------

